# BBQ Sensitivity Training



## gimmeharmony (Jun 30, 2017)

BBQ.PNG



__ gimmeharmony
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## phatbac (Jun 30, 2017)

Hell yea!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 9, 2017)

That is a good one!


----------



## masonsjax (Jul 9, 2017)

Vegetarian is an old Indian word for "bad hunter" [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## mattster (Jul 9, 2017)

haha awesome!


----------

